# Moose is Turning 1!!



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Our little guy is turning one. I originally wanted to have a doggie birthday party, but it is too close to the holidays. So I had this adorable announcement made and sent it to friends and family (of course I sent it out early, so it wouldn't get overlooked with all of the holiday cards) !! I love my baby boy!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy birthday Moose.

That was my Bailey's first name. Once I got him, it was Repo and then a week later we settled on Bailey.

The adventures of the teen years are just around the corner.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I LOVE IT! Happy birthday, Moose!


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Too Funny. Made a lot of people smile when they opened mail


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Moose! I love that he has a middle name too!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Also wishing Moose a very happy first birthday!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Love the birthday card! Happiest of birthdays Moose!!


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

LOVE the birthday card! What a great idea!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Moose!


----------

